# I got in!! They accepted me!!



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Congratulations and good luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Memphis2010 said:


> Anyone know what it will be like from here on out? Yesssssssssssssssssssss!!!


You will work, hopefully you will learn and with luck draw a paycheck.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Congratulations. I really think that now is an excellent time to be an apprentice. Unlike journey level workers, the apprentices typically keep working through the tough times as long as there's any sort of work going on. When you become a JW in 5 years or so, the tough times may be over and you'll be working steadily.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Congrats Brother!!!!!! Marc has a good point which I see alot up my way. Alot of JW's work 5-7 months and sit the rest of the year. Some love that factor, I don't. I have been persuaded to go Local many times, but that's not my gig.

Suck up all the knowledge you can, keep your ears wide open. Do NOT take the trade for granted. Give it 200%. Out work everyone around you. Be willing to travel. What you get out of this experience is totally up to you. When there are troubling issues, don't walk away and leave it up to the Foreman's, you stay right there and follow through.

Learn SAFETY, bust your azz, and show others how it's done right the first time.

We are happy for you. Take thee opportunity and run with it. Be the best you can be. This is not a trade you will per-fect in 4-5 years. You will keep learning until you lay to rest. When you're not onsite and have free time, read, study, read, study. **** the television, read and study. You will go far, but not without blood and sweat.

I wish you and all of your family thee absolute best. Show them how it's done bro'!!!!!!!!!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Congratulations!!! What local will you be working out of?


----------



## Memphis2010 (May 25, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone! I feel like this is the beginning of the rest of my life! 

I just can't wait until the orientation to see what they say!

I will be in local 474!!


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Memphis2010 said:


> I just got a letter from the JATC and they accepted me! They will take me on as an apprentice!! I have orientation on the 20th and I need to pick up some sort of packet asap!! Anyone know what it will be like from here on out? Yesssssssssssssssssssss!!!


I envy you.

Good luck, dude.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I envy you.
> 
> Good luck, dude.



Hows the job search going?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

memphis: meet shovel


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> memphis: meet shovel


He might not use a shovel right away and its possible he never uses one. Depends on the job. He could be running EMT. Setting panels and switchgear. Large underground installations where the digging is done by machine. Maybe pulling big, long,feeders. Watching 4" conduit being bent and learning how. Stuff like that. Hes in the union now. Good union shops leave the digging to laborers or if it takes machine power the "Operators Union". :thumbsup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

memphis: go get me some coffee.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Memphis2010 said:


> I just got a letter from the JATC and they accepted me! They will take me on as an apprentice!! I have orientation on the 20th and I need to pick up some sort of packet asap!! Anyone know what it will be like from here on out? Yesssssssssssssssssssss!!!


remember to leave your cell phone in your car, pull up your pants and make sure you have a thick skin.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Memphis: The roach coach just pulled up. I'll take a ham and egg. It's your day to buy.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> He might not use a shovel right away and its possible he never uses one. Depends on the job. He could be running EMT. Setting panels and switchgear. Large underground installations where the digging is done by machine. Maybe pulling big, long,feeders. Watching 4" conduit being bent and learning how. Stuff like that. Hes in the union now. Good union shops leave the digging to laborers or if it takes machine power the "Operators Union". :thumbsup:


While this is all true, he could also end up being the Gopher for awhile in the beginning. Memphis gopher coffee, Memphis gopher lunch, Memphis gopher this, Memphis go for that.

I think it serves green guy's well to do a lot of material handling the first few months they start out. 
Learn all the nomenclature of all the material, tools, methods, etc.
I remember the first time I had a guy tell me to "throw a bun in the oven"
We were bending 4'' PVC. I had no clue what he was talking about.:blink:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> While this is all true, he could also end up being the Gopher for awhile in the beginning. Memphis gopher coffee, Memphis gopher lunch, Memphis gopher this, Memphis go for that.
> 
> I think it serves green guy's well to do a lot of material handling the first few months they start out.
> Learn all the nomenclature of all the material, tools, methods, etc.
> ...


Reminds me of a time I put a few Pepperidge Farm oatmean raisin cookies in the hot box to warm them up. Smelled real nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Everybody need to play watch n fetch for a few months. When you get to a job and you know what the J man needs before he asks you are ready to start learning more.:thumbsup:


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

I told you to relax. Be prepared for a drug test and a trip to get the tools on the tool list. Also some work clothes and a good comfortable pair of work boots.

Charlie


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Good luck, work hard, ignore the A$$holes, be the best.


----------

